
John Carmack: PlayStation Vita Won’t Compare to Phones in Two Years - shawndumas
http://toucharcade.com/2011/06/13/john-carmack-playstation-vita-wont-compare-to-phones-in-two-years/
======
shawndumas
"I think that they've picked as eminently a suitable hardware spec as they
could for that,” Carmack told the pub. “They're going to have you program for
it like a console, so it's going to seem twice as powerful as a smartphone
with the exact same chips in there."

"But of course, by the time they actually ship, there may be smartphones or
these tablets with twice as much power as what they're shipping with on there.
And a year or two after that, it's going to look pretty pokey."

------
shawndumas
actual interview: [http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6318725/e3-2011-john-carmack-
ta...](http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6318725/e3-2011-john-carmack-talks-wii-u-
playstation-vita-and-next-gen-rage)

